

Fusion Garage bites the dust, finally - iantimothy
http://sgentrepreneurs.com/news-stop/2011/12/19/is-fusion-garage-dead/

======
ChuckMcM
Such a sad sad tale. Given the legal battles I doubt there will ever be a
frank post mortem on the whole shebang which is really too bad. In science
many good things can be learned from failure, and I expect the same could be
true here.

